# resetting campsite and not getting campers?



## sproutrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm starting to think I'm doing something wrong because I've reset about 10-15 times now and I've never gotten a camper. Do I have to start at 5 58? How does that work o - o

I haven't yet logged on with my mayor yet today, I just created a new character and have been doing that over and over again and running to the campsite, each time there isn't a camper. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 30, 2013)

If you haven't logged in as Mayor for the day then the day is not set. I don't think you are doing anything wrong. There's always a chance a camper will appear, but it seems that they are a lot less likely on some days--I have no idea why. If you time travel, you can scout out the town as a new character and if there is still nothing, go through the routine of getting a tent and saving.

Then delete the new character and log in as Mayor. When you go in as Mayor, have Isabelle change the date to the next day at 5:58 in the morning. Once the saved town loads, save and exit before the clock strikes 6:00 and the camper gets set for the day. Then go and create a new character again and explore to see if you have any camper luck in the newly set day.

I was resetting for house plots last night and checking out campers as a secondary function. I didn't have a single camper during whatever day I was resetting. Different days seem to have a different camper chance encounter rate.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 30, 2013)

*Make sure it?s a new day in the game*, that being said it?s random when a villager appear, you can get a camper 100 times in a row, or you can reset a 100 times without getting one, those a VERY unlikely scenarios lol, but the chance is still there.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 30, 2013)

I set the time on the ds then go straight to making a new character. It resets the day for me just fine. I've never needed to change it as mayor first.

I don't do it for this outcome, but I'm not sure why changing it on the ds is any different to changing it as mayor except it's quicker?


----------



## Beanie (Jul 30, 2013)

I am not sure if it's a coincidence, or it's something that happens the day after you celebrate your campsite, but I've restarted 40 some times now and every time there was a camper. I did read somewhere that certain days are more favorable to campers than others! So after awhile on the same day with no campers just save and try the next day.

If you TT, you'll have to set the time as BEFORE 6am on your mayor and then create a new character after 6am  But if you don't TT you can just make a new character after 6am before you log onto your mayor.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 30, 2013)

Just play the game normally and you should have at least 1 camper per week. Don't Time Travel or reset as it lowers your chance to receive campers in your town's campsite.


----------

